
Workers, don't fear the robot revolution - dctoedt
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/workers-dont-fear-the-robot-revolution/2016/08/16/28c1606e-631f-11e6-96c0-37533479f3f5_story.html
======
adamwi
I think that this point of slow down in productivity is often completely
forgotten when when discussing the AI/robot revolution/etc.

Latest official US productivity growth numbers show a clear decline [1]. We
should not be afraid and fight the new technology opportunities, the truth is
that it is needed for the economy.

[1] [http://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-productivity-fell-1-in-
first...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-productivity-fell-1-in-first-
quarter-1462365346)

